# 67 disc brakes



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a guy that wants to give me a complete disc brake set up from a 73 nova,I know the spindles will not fit but what about everything else.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

the 73 spindles do indeed fit, but the steering arms must be reused from your drum setup.


----------

